# 9mo butt shakes when urinates



## Cailan_n_Oswald (Jun 10, 2006)

I have noticed that my 9month male kitten's butt shakes when he pees. He doesn't seem to have any other problems he eats a lot and he doesn't drag his butt. His feces are rather small though. Should I be worried.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

May need to be tested for a urinary tract infection and/or have a Vet rule out any other potential health problem. What are you feeding him? Is he indoor or outdoor? Any other pets in the house? Not that I am going to know the answer, but these may be helpful clues to someone who does.


----------



## Cailan_n_Oswald (Jun 10, 2006)

I feed him wet cat food and dry food. I just got a new kitten, but I have noticed him do the shaking thing before. Could he catch a uti from me, cause I just had one. Or vise versa. Hes indoor.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

When he does it is he in the nornal squatting position or stood with his butt against a wall or whatever.


----------



## Cailan_n_Oswald (Jun 10, 2006)

with his butt against the wall


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ah....that's called "spraying" and it's a marking behavior. If he's not neutered, he needs to be ASAP, or you're going to have this behavior permanently, and his urine is going to stink.


----------



## Cailan_n_Oswald (Jun 10, 2006)

No he is neutered, I think both times I have seen him do it one he was in a new house when I went to go visit someone, and the 2nd it was in the new kittens room. I don't think it should be to big of a problem unless i see him do it not in a litter box. Thanks for letting me know, I wasn't sure what he was doing


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If he's doing it in the same place each time, then clean up his urine spots with cat urine cleaner. Regular household cleaners aren't good enough. This is to totally remove any trace of the urine scent, so he doesn't smell a "it's OK to go here" scent marker at that spot. And also put something in that spot that physically blocks him from having access to spray on it. Hopefully he'll get the hint and not do it again. Also think about what might be stressing him to mark his territory and if you can remove the stressor (if any) that should help.


----------



## buster's owner (Jan 10, 2005)

In my opinion, "butticus shakin-wa" when urinating is entirely normal behavior among cats.

My neutered/spayed cats (who all can go outside whenever they wish) who do not use the litter box in the house (except only *if* confined - which never happens) "go" outside. I notice they back up to our cars sometimes (for some reason) and "do tha butt thang" even though they don't pee at the same time  .


----------

